# Best Bow Brand



## N7709K

best how? every fanboy is gonna give a diff answer.

for target hoyts are really tough to beat, mathews is up there but the hoyts are a bit more versitle since you have 4 cam choices at least... pse is getting up there but there aren't as many pses out there, the supra is tearin up alot of local shoots in my area....but the most have hoyts

for hunting mathews is up there along with hoyt and pse. the 2011 mathews are a bit nicer than the hoyt huntin line, but it all comes out a wash. Haven't played with the new pse's yet, but i'm not a big fan

my answer is that there is no top bow company. they all put out good products and they all can compete with one another.


----------



## muzzyman1212

Like jacob said everyone will give you a different answer. Different people like different things in a bow. My question to you why isn't bowtech or elite on your list?


----------



## Hunter9837

Yeah, right now I have a Bear and I want to upgrade to something a little nicer so I can hit a little better... I've been looking at the Hoyt's but there so expensive and so are the Mathews.


----------



## Hunter9837

The reason I didn't put Bow-Tech or Elite is because I didn't think of it. My dad has a Bow-Tech Tech-Hunter and it's a hard shooting bow


----------



## Hunter9837

I've got an itch to upgrade. I found a great deal on Hoyt Ruckus but I'm also eyeballing the Mathews Craze. Is the Craze worth $175 more than the Ruckus? I'm a 4H shooter and want to improve my shooting skills.


----------



## N7709K

how old are you and how long are you going to keep the bow before upgrades?

The mission craze is probably a better bow than the ruckus since that is a true youth bow, but it might be in your better intrest to get a used bow and get a top of the line one for the same price


----------



## Hunter9837

Thanks, I'm gonna upgrade when I'm about 14... I think Craze is really adjustable. It can go from 20 to 70 pounds I think, so that would last me a lifetime compared to the Ruckus that would last me a year or two.


----------



## arhoythunter

Where in Arkansas are you from?


----------



## Hunter9837

Hope... If you don't know where it is, it's a town outside of Texarkana


----------



## arhoythunter

Cool. Glad to have another Arkansas guy to the fourm.


----------



## N7709K

The craze is a good bow, but its hard to have top of the line aspects in a bow so versitile.

What drawlength and poundage?


----------



## [email protected]

Mathews. It has Solocam, Monster and Mission bows.


----------



## Hunter9837

N7709K said:


> The craze is a good bow, but its hard to have top of the line aspects in a bow so versitile.
> 
> What drawlength and poundage?


I would have 24 inch draw length and 37 poundage... I can shoot that poundage all day long


----------



## Rory/MO

The best bow brand is the one that you shoot the best.


----------



## Booner Chaser

The best bow brand is the one that YOU can shoot best. Don't buy a bow because of it's name. Shoot a few that are set up for you and see which one you shoot best. And just remember, getting a new bow isn't going to make you a better shot. I was shooting a 10 year old compound that was so slow and wasn't set up for me and wasn't even tuned correctly and I broke the nocks off of so many arrows from shooting such tight groups. Almost got a robin hood with that old bow. So yeah, just warning you, a new bow may look cooler but you may not shoot as good as you think. Archery takes practice and you can't just pick up a bow and shoot good. Put the hours in and you'll get better no matter what bow you are shooting.


----------



## outdoorsman3

Ill take anything but bowtech, I am not a hater, I just dont like the bows..


----------



## underdog145

I wouldnt necessarily say that there is any "best bow or brand" out there. But, there is a best brand or bow for every person. What may be perfect for me may not be perfect for you or anyone else. That is why there are so many different bow companies out there. So, in short, there is a perfect bow brand or model out there. It is just different for each individual person.


----------



## muzzyman1212

Did you go to yhec last weekend and are you going to range events? I know a lot of people hate on bowtech but I just like the way they shoot! Some say the invasion has vibration and doesn't balance well. For me mine has no more vibration than the hoyt crx or pse dreamseason evo and with a stab on it balances perfect. With other bows they balance well without a stab then you put a stabilizer on it and its to top heavy.So the invasion fits me well and I like the way it shoots but someone else may hate it and thats ok its just not the bow for them.


----------



## outdoorsman3

muzzyman1212 said:


> Did you go to yhec last weekend and are you going to range events? I know a lot of people hate on bowtech but I just like the way they shoot! Some say the invasion has vibration and doesn't balance well. For me mine has no more vibration than the hoyt crx or pse dreamseason evo and with a stab on it balances perfect. With other bows they balance well without a stab then you put a stabilizer on it and its to top heavy.So the invasion fits me well and I like the way it shoots but someone else may hate it and thats ok its just not the bow for them.


I just dont like the looks of them. I dont like the fork riser.


----------



## muzzyman1212

outdoorsman3 said:


> I just dont like the looks of them. I dont like the fork riser.


Center pivot is actually a good design you should shoot one sometime they're pretty nice.


----------



## N7709K

Cp's are nice, but they are a stiffer draw than other bows. Less leverage on the limbs.... 

I would say go shoot everthing you can and see what that does for you. There are lots of bows out there and each one will feel different


----------



## muzzyman1212

N7709K said:


> Cp's are nice, but they are a stiffer draw than other bows. Less leverage on the limbs....
> 
> I would say go shoot everthing you can and see what that does for you. There are lots of bows out there and each one will feel different


Yeah they are a bit stiff but I like the way they draw but that's just imo but that's why they have different brands and different designs. I hope hoyt comes out with a carbon bow with a 33-34 inch ata, 7inch bh, ibo 335-340, and some different cams. If they do I will defiantly be looking at one.


----------



## Edizkan

Rory/MO said:


> The best bow brand is the one that you shoot the best.


I second that but that's not really all. The bow I shot the best end up breaking in my hand. So, the quality of the materials, engineering, innovations... all have important role in defining what a "best" bow should be. Customer service is my top consideration which in many cases can sell me a bow made from matchsticks. Not to freak out the fan boys, I'd give my positive experiences with the bows out there today (and only the ones I shot).

-Mathews bows are dead in hand, fast, good quality and the service I get is the best (at least from the shop I purchase from). I currently own a Z7 Xtreme Tactical and I'm considering to add Z7 Magnum and/or Monster MR6 to my inventory.
-Hoyt, same as Mathews, makes great bows. 2010 Carbon Matrix I owned for a month was a great bow, and I wish things worked right with the pro-shop so I could have kept it. I also loved AlphaMax. It shoots very smooth and fast. I really want to try a Maxxis, since that was their flagship model for 2010. I probably will be hunting for a used 2010-2011 Carbon Matrix in AT within the next couple of months. 
-If you don't want to pay 800-900 dollars for a bow but want to have a quality bow with the BEST (and when I say best, I mean it) customer service, Alpine Archery is my favorite. I had the Nitrous and dying to see what they have in plan for 2012.
-Diamond Iceman is a fantastic shooting bow. With no other bow I group arrows like this bow. I think it's the center pivot system, which makes me think to look into Bowtech Invasion Cpx. There is no Bowtech dealer close to me but I will stop by a dealer in CT next time I go to New York just to shoot one.
-I love the look, and quality of G5 Quest Primal. It shoots great, dead in hand, and you can see the innovations these guys poured into this bow. I was offered an amazing price on one from the dealer. I may go for it.
-PSE DreamSeason EVO... Now I know what the hype is about. It is an awesome bow and if I can make a deal with the proshop who has one left, I wouldn't hesitate to own it. 

I shot more bows than these ones but these would be my favorites. After shooting all these bows, for me it boils down to this to define the Best bow with the following order of importance:
1- Customer Service. It doesn't matter if it's a $2000 bow, if I'm not getting a good customer service, I'm not even considering to buy their bow. 
2- Ruggedness. If my bow malfunctions in the indoor range, how can I take it to the woods? Almost all bows are doomed to fail due to moving parts, screws, bolts and nuts. That's why i first look at how the company approaches at draw stops, draw modules, cable guards, etc. in their bow. 
3- Performance. We all need a bow that we can be confident that it will be dead in hand, accurate and hell, if it's fast in addition to those, we have the bow. There I realized center pivot (deflex riser), or past parallel limbs (reflex riser) are the winners. 
4- Comfort. I personally like a bow that has a nice valley at full draw. Some bows I tried had none, which would constantly pull forward causing accidental firings. Also a bow that I can pull like butter even at high poundage is a A+ in my book.
5- Looks. That is my least concern but I really like a bow that looks vicious and wicked cool. One little thing here is the camo pattern used in the bow. I prefer a pattern that is popular enough so I can find matching accessories to the bow.

That'd be my 5 cents on the topic.


----------



## Ignition kid

to me there are so many good brands out there that are good, and with todays bows and what we know about them, you can tune any bow today to perfection just about.
Now to me the 2 brands that seem to always be on top and have almost never had any sort of serious problems is Mathews and Hoyt.
I have always liked Mathews since Matt McPherson is a Christian and the fact that his bows are really good and have always been some of the best, and my Z7 and Monster have been the 2 best bows I've ever owned imo.
and Hoyt has also made very good bows and they have been very well known for making super tough bows and their ibo specs are almost always dead on or even faster than posted when u are at IBO specs.
and there are many things that can factor the 'perfect/best' bow, some people see the perfect bow as being super fast and accurate, some see it as a mixture of smoothness and accuracy (and keep in mind any bow today is very accurate, some are more accurate than others in the meanings of them being steadier at full draw to me since that's the reason why I shoot my monster better than my Z7 since its longer and holds steadier


----------



## .22outdoorsmen

I have a BowTech and a Hoyt. And thinking about getting a PSE. I don't have a favorite. Or "best" brand. I just look at the bow. Not necessarily the brand.


----------



## $$$

mathews


----------



## isaacdahl

Ahh crap, I had really long post written up about about my favorite companies and what I liked about em, but then my computer froze when I went to submit it and now I have to retype it. Don't really want to retype everything, so I'll make it short(er).

Bowtech: Loved the pre 2011 centerpivots and the '11 Specialist looks appealing...always afraid that I'll have to face their costumer service; have heard goods things about it and a lot of bad things.

Hoyt: Simple, durable, lots of cams and limbs to choose from if you go with an elite series...they don't stretch their speeds like every other company today does...they look awesome:shade:

Elite: Love the Pure, most appealing hunting bow this year if you ask me...love the 2 track binary system; smooth with good speed...probably the best warranty in the business...can't really think of anything bad about them

PSE: Has everything from beginners bows to the Supra; awesome target bow that doesn't tear up your bank account...has the smooth drawing bows and the speed bows and the smooth(ish) drawing speed bows:tongue:. 

Mathews: ehh...don't really care for em, a lot of people do though so they must be doing something right. Must say the Conquest Triumph looks like a pretty awesome 3D bow...same with the Monsters. 

So it's all personal preference. Some may like Mathews some may hate Bowtech it doesn't really matter though, as long as we like what we shoot and enjoy it.


----------



## outdoorsman3

I think mathews and hoyt are tied for hunting, hoyt and elite are 3D and spot. you will see me with the next bow being a mathews. (unless hoyt makes something very very appealing)


----------



## Hunter9837

muzzyman1212 said:


> Did you go to yhec last weekend and are you going to range events? I know a lot of people hate on bowtech but I just like the way they shoot! Some say the invasion has vibration and doesn't balance well. For me mine has no more vibration than the hoyt crx or pse dreamseason evo and with a stab on it balances perfect. With other bows they balance well without a stab then you put a stabilizer on it and its to top heavy.So the invasion fits me well and I like the way it shoots but someone else may hate it and thats ok its just not the bow for them.


I went to Yhec last weekend but I'm not going to the range events. Are you in 4-H, if so what county are you from?


----------



## muzzyman1212

Hunter9837 said:


> I went to Yhec last weekend but I'm not going to the range events. Are you in 4-H, if so what county are you from?


Yeah man I am in benton county O.Y.S.T.


----------



## Hunter9837

Cool. I'm from Hempstead Co and y'all sure did pour on the competition. It was a blast and I can't wait till next year!


----------



## Ignition kid

ya I shot a bowtech guardian that was one of my buddies and it shot really nice, but they tend to be on the slow side except the Invasion CPX.


muzzyman1212 said:


> Center pivot is actually a good design you should shoot one sometime they're pretty nice.


----------



## isaacdahl

Ignition kid said:


> ya I shot a bowtech guardian that was one of my buddies and it shot really nice, but they tend to be on the slow side except the Invasion CPX.


Yeah, but they sure are smooth drawing, wouldn't ya say? No offense to anyone who owns an Invasion, but they sure don't seem to shoot like some of the original cp's. It was a nice bow, don't get me wrong, but it still had some vibe and a little noise to it. Didn't seem very much like a centerpivot to me. It is a nice bow, none the less.


----------



## bfoot

Your asking a question that has no answer without some qualifiers. Bow for hunting or target? Speed or accuracy? Ease of draw? On and on. The question is, which is best for you and your needs. My favorite bow is the Bowtech Tribute, I have five of them. Not that interested in the other Bowtech bows that much. Love the APA Viper, one of the best single cam bows made. In general, Elite bows are my favorite but there are exceptions. Best warranty hands down (only transferable warranty out there) and wonderful bows.

When I started archery late in life, I fell into the trap of thinking to be a good bow, it had to be either a Mathews, PSE, or Hoyt. Later I found that smaller less known companies made great bows as well. So, the main thing is to keep an open mind, try as many as you can and not limit yourself. Each company does certain things better depending on your needs.


----------



## muzzyman1212

isaacdahl said:


> Yeah, but they sure are smooth drawing, wouldn't ya say? No offense to anyone who owns an Invasion, but they sure don't seem to shoot like some of the original cp's. It was a nice bow, don't get me wrong, but it still had some vibe and a little noise to it. Didn't seem very much like a centerpivot to me. It is a nice bow, none the less.


It is true they don't shoot the same as the original cp's but it is quite a bit faster. Mine has no vibe so idk you may have got a hold of a bad one but there might be a little more noise than the admiral but it is also 20fps faster.


----------



## muzzyman1212

muzzyman1212 said:


> It is true they don't shoot the same as the original cp's but it is quite a bit faster. Mine has no vibe so idk you may have got a hold of a bad one but there might be a little more noise than the admiral but it is also 20fps faster.


So my point was there is a trade off but this bow just fits my way of shooting.


----------



## muzzyman1212

Hunter9837 said:


> Cool. I'm from Hempstead Co and y'all sure did pour on the competition. It was a blast and I can't wait till next year!


I guess they don't teach you grammar, or how to spell in Hempstead County?


----------



## Hunter9837

muzzyman1212 said:


> I guess they don't teach you grammar, or how to spell in Hempstead County?


?????


----------



## bow hunter11

muzzyman1212 said:


> I guess they don't teach you grammar, or how to spell in Hempstead County?


:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## muzzyman1212

bow hunter11 said:


> :wacko::wacko::wacko:


what?


----------



## muzzyman1212

muzzyman1212 said:


> I guess they don't teach you grammar, or how to spell in Hempstead County?


Just forget that post I was referring to when he said pour instead of poor!


----------



## Hunter9837

Oh snap! I just re-read my post and meant it like y'all brought your game...not that you did bad. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## isaacdahl

muzzyman1212 said:


> It is true they don't shoot the same as the original cp's but it is quite a bit faster. Mine has no vibe so idk you may have got a hold of a bad one but there might be a little more noise than the admiral but it is also 20fps faster.


Yeah, I'm sure once you get it set up and tuned there's not hardly any vibe. The one I shot was just a demo, so it wasn't set up the best.



muzzyman1212 said:


> So my point was there is a trade off but this bow just fits my way of shooting.


Yep, that's kind of how it is with all bows...they have strong points and weak points and what fits one person may not fit the next.


----------



## alyssarealubit

According to the survey I just read, the first in rank to be the best Bow Brand is Matthews. Next to it is the Bow Tech and the third one is Hoyt.


----------



## N7709K

Vibe goes away with a heavy arrow, heavy stabilizer, an timed cams. But each bow is diff for vibe, my hoyts can be in or out of time and have the same amount of vine, none, you just have to know your rigs.


----------



## Hunter9837

alyssarealubit said:


> According to the survey I just read, the first in rank to be the best Bow Brand is Matthews. Next to it is the Bow Tech and the third one is Hoyt.


I'm surprised that Hoyt isn't first or second.


----------



## kroshooter

I like hoyts but the I argee they are expinse. I would cheek out diamonds the rock 2.0 or the razOr edge. The rock has 10 increases by 10 but has abustable drawlenth. It is a great bow and way cheaper then Hoyt or Mathews. And the razor edge wold compre to the craze and think that it is of higher quality my brother has one and can pound the x's in over and over


----------



## outdoorsman3

hoyts make bows for all budgets, besides poverty.. but no one does that, the rampage series is the same exact thing as the CE besides the riser.


----------



## sightmaster

i'm new to archery talk. i have a hoyt, browning and a diamond. out of those three i think the hoyt shoots the best.


----------



## outdoorsman3

sightmaster said:


> i'm new to archery talk. i have a hoyt, browning and a diamond. out of those three i think the hoyt shoots the best.


welcome to AT! im sure you will find it nice here! I think your right about the hoyt :wink:


----------



## N7709K

Guys, CE is short have for contender elite... I know people use it for te element but it's taken... Find a diff short hand. And the extreme has diff limbs, pockets*, rockers, plus the riser.


----------



## outdoorkid1

N7709K said:


> Guys, CE is short have for contender elite... I know people use it for te element but it's taken... Find a diff short hand. And the extreme has diff limbs, pockets*, rockers, plus the riser.


:lol3: I always thoug CE ment carbon element not Contender elite.


----------



## N7709K

Nope, CE's have been around for two seasons... So seniority rules

Sorry bout all te spelling errors, iPhone and auto correct are annoying


----------



## Smurf-Girl

i shoot a PSE spyder but everyone shoots different things! my bow shoots fine i just have to get my arm stregth up!
This is my first year Any Advice?


----------



## granny

for me right now PSE is the best hunting bow


----------



## Smurf-Girl

i shoot a pse spyder bow it works for me:mg:


----------



## N7709K

Smurf, arm strength for drawing or for holding the bow up?


----------



## outdoorsman3

Smurf-Girl said:


> i shoot a PSE spyder but everyone shoots different things! my bow shoots fine i just have to get my arm stregth up!
> This is my first year Any Advice?


I shot a PSE spyder for my first bow last year also, great starter bow, my best advice is just to learn good habits before you have to break any bad ones.


----------



## Smurf-Girl

N7709K said:


> Smurf, arm strength for drawing or for holding the bow up?


For drawing the bow back


----------



## Smurf-Girl

outdoorsman3 said:


> I shot a PSE spyder for my first bow last year also, great starter bow, my best advice is just to learn good habits before you have to break any bad ones.


Thx i will try my best hopefully i will get my first deer this year!


----------



## outdoorsman3

Smurf-Girl said:


> Thx i will try my best hopefully i will get my first deer this year!


I got my first deer with my Spyder for the first year I was shooting :smile: about 1 year ago this month is when I got the Spyder.


----------



## Smurf-Girl

outdoorsman3 said:


> I got my first deer with my Spyder for the first year I was shooting :smile: about 1 year ago this month is when I got the Spyder.


Yep well i still need to get ready i am only practicing with 15 to 17 pounds right now!


----------



## outdoorsman3

Smurf-Girl said:


> Yep well i still need to get ready i am only practicing with 15 to 17 pounds right now!


Better get up to 40 pretty soon!


----------



## Smurf-Girl

outdoorsman3 said:


> Better get up to 40 pretty soon!


actually i am pulling back 20 to 30 pounds back roght now i miss calculated


----------



## outdoorsman3

Smurf-Girl said:


> actually i am pulling back 20 to 30 pounds back roght now i miss calculated


what state are you in? because in Illinois the minimum is 40 pounds, but MO is only 30.


----------



## Smurf-Girl

outdoorsman3 said:


> what state are you in? because in Illinois the minimum is 40 pounds, but MO is only 30.


I am still not done i need to get to 40 but its hard and im not aloud to go in the woods unless i pull back 40


----------



## outdoorsman3

alright, well bow hunting is the best sport in the world :smile: PM me if you have any questions with anything! I hope you will stay on this site! there is a lot of good advice on this forum!


----------



## Smurf-Girl

outdoorsman3 said:


> alright, well bow hunting is the best sport in the world :smile: Pm me if you have any questions with anything! I hope you will stay on this site! There is a lot of good advice on this forum!


thx!!


----------



## outdoorkid1

outdoorsman3 said:


> what state are you in? because in Illinois the minimum is 40 pounds, but MO is only 30.


Nebraska use to have a 45lb limit, then a 40lb limit and now they don't even have a limit.


----------



## Deerslayer70

Bowtech...Smooth draw like a mathews and fast like a pse. So its in between the pse and mathews...just depends on special preference.


----------



## outdoorsman3

Deerslayer70 said:


> Bowtech...Smooth draw like a mathews and fast like a pse. So its in between the pse and mathews...just depends on special preference.


ehh.


----------



## outdoorkid1

outdoorsman3 said:


> ehh.


:lol3: Why don't you like bowtechs?


----------

